# Seite in DIV-Bereich laden..



## kasal (19. Januar 2006)

N'Abend.

Wie kann Ich eigentlich in einen DIV-Container eine HTML-Seite laden?
Per <a href>-Link.

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!


LG,
kasal


----------



## Maik (19. Januar 2006)

Dazu benötigst du PHP und die Funktion  include().

Ich schiebe dein Thema daher mal in's PHP-Forum 

Die Suchfunktion im PHP-Forum sollte dir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## kasal (19. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Mit PHP habe Ich nur sehr wenig erfahrung, Ich finde dort auch keine Beispiele wie Man so ne Seite reinlädt..

Weisst, ich habe Links mein Menu, und rechts daneben mienen Div-Container. Dort will Ich Seiten reinladen, die Ich dort auswähl.
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


LG,
kasal


----------



## Maik (19. Januar 2006)

Eine Alternative zu dem DIV wäre das iframe -Element, in dem HTML-Seiten geladen werden können, und das ohne PHP auskommt.

In diesem Fall gehört der Thread ins HTML-Forum ...


----------



## kasal (20. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ja, das gefällt mir besser.   
Werde es mit IFrames anzeigen.   


LG,
kasal


----------



## Tobias Menzel (20. Januar 2006)

... und wieder zurück. 

*schubs*
.


----------



## kasal (20. Januar 2006)

Hi nochmal.

Danke, es funktioniert!


LG,
kasal


----------



## PuReSteeL (20. Januar 2006)

Dann makiere das Thema doch mal als erledigt. 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## kasal (20. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Schon passiert.


LG,
kasal


----------



## kasal (21. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Also das funktioniert jetzt zwar, aber es ist doch nciht das, was Ich gern hätte. ich wollt mal fragen, wie eigentlich z.B. solche Seiten aufgebaut sind, weil so wollt Ich das ja auch, die Navi am Rand, dann der Text in der Mitte etc.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen..


LG,
kasal


----------



## Maik (21. Januar 2006)

Wenn du wissen willst, wie die von dir verlinkte Seite aufgebaut ist, dann werfe doch einfach einen Blick in den Quelltext


----------



## son gohan (21. Januar 2006)

Hi, du kannst mit der php Funktion include() in den Klammern einen Pfad angeben welche Datei du einbinden willst im div, wenn du php benutzt musst du dazu deine seite entweder als php datei umbenenen oder du schreibst einen Befehl in die htaccess Datei das auch html Dateien geparst werden von php.

Also das ganze ist gar nicht so schwer. Z.B. du hast eine auto.html die du gerne in der autobahn.html im div anzeigen lassen willst. Dann gehst du so vor.

In dem linken menu schrebst du als <a href="auto.html?seite=auto">auto</a>. Im Link ist nach html eine Variable mit dem Wert autoseite gebildet worden nur mal so zur Info das.

Im div schreibst du nun folgendes: 

```
<div>
<?php
if($_GET['seite'] == "auto") { include("auto.html"); }
?>
</div>
```

Wenn du jetzt den Link im menu benutzt, dann gibst du die Variable ?seite die du an den Link angehängt hast an den PHP Code im div Conatiner weiter. Dort wird die Variable geprüft und dann bei Übereinstimmung eine Aktion ausgeführt, in dem Fall wird die auto.html im div container geladen.

Naja probieren geht vor studieren probier mal einfach etwas rum. PHP ist gar nicht so schwer, achte nur daraf das die Seite auch eine PHP Datei ist damit es geparst wird.
Ansonsten meld dich wieder du bekommst hier schon deine Hilfe.


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2006)

@kasal:

Wenn auf deinem Server PHP installiert (sprich verfügbar) ist, empfehle ich dir mal das PHP-Tutorial Einfach Art für z.B. index.php?section=links, in dem das Laden von Seiten innerhalb eines DIV-Bereiches vorgestellt wird.

Und wieder ins PHP-Board zurück. ;-]


----------

